# Honey Locust tree source???



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Does anybody know where I can get Honey Locust trees at a reasonable price? Preferably from a Michigan based company.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Is a black locust close enough?
http://www.coldstreamfarm.net/productlist.asp?ID=4&SID=50


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

No, I believe there is a difference. I am looking for the Honey Locust because they produce a seed pod deer like to eat.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Other thant the fact that they both produce pods containing seeds (Black Locust's pods are MUCH smaller), the trees are not very similar. They are from entirely different genus's.

IMO, Black Locust is one skanky tree. It is rapidly taking over one gravelly hillside on my farm. It does make great firewood.


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

Chevyjam, Honey Locust are nasty trees.....nice fall color, but some of them carry 6-8" thorns (no exaggeration). The only positive I see to the tree is that the mature ones tend to grow very irregularly, with multiple trunks at stand level that provide good concealment for a hunter.

But, I'll admit, the deer do eat the seed pods. Every buck we took off the property this year had quite a few in his stomach.

I've got a twenty plus acre timber patch on one of our properties in north central Illinois that's loaded with them.....hundreds of volunteer 2-3" caliper (8-15ft tall) trees. If you're up for digging them out, you're welcome to take a couple dozen. If you're planning to buy seedlings from a nursery, make sure that you get the thorn-less variety.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

oldguy said:


> Chevyjam, Honey Locust are nasty trees.....nice fall color, but some of them carry 6-8" thorns (no exaggeration).


Sounds like they would make a good border tree. You know what i mean by a border tree, right? The border where that neighbor lives that keeps sneaking on your property, That border next to state land where the uninvited visitors cross. It sounds like this tree would make them pay an entrance fee.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

The deer do eat the pods but they are a nasty tree to have on your land---some wicked thorns that can puncture right thru a tire:


----------



## jhnyquest (Jul 20, 2004)

chevyjam2001 said:


> Does anybody know where I can get Honey Locust trees at a reasonable price? Preferably from a Michigan based company.


West Olive Nursery, inc. Ask for Eric (616) 399-6184 They have an amazing supply of every thing. I asked him today about the honey locust and he said they have them.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Most places like West Olive Nursery are going to carry Thornless HoneyLocust (Gleditsia tricanthos inermis) and they will have little to no seed pods...most people don't want the thorns or the pods.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I would like both the seed pods and the thorns. Rabbits and deer don't like the thorns either so browsing shouldn't be a problem. I plan to scatter them around the property instead of concentrating them in one area. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> Other thant the fact that they both produce pods containing seeds (Black Locust's pods are MUCH smaller), the trees are not very similar. They are from entirely different genus's.
> 
> IMO, Black Locust is one skanky tree. It is rapidly taking over one gravelly hillside on my farm. It does make great firewood.


 They do have a nice fragrant flower in spring..


----------

